# 4th burger cook



## 007bond-jb (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdeg02PC4Yw


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Yum..Allright a new video to add to the playlist...BOY!!!*


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 5, 2007)

Love them ZAPP'S!!!!!!!   Dem be sum good taters!

Especially the "CRAWTATOR" flavor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They find their way up North some how even!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 5, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Love them ZAPP'S!!!!!!!   Dem be sum good taters!
> 
> Especially the "CRAWTATOR" flavor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They find their way up North some how even!


They also got Zapps Tabasco hot sauce flavor. I aint tried em yet




			
				surfinsapo said:
			
		

> *Yum..Allright a new video to add to the playlist...BOY!!!*



You Da man SS


----------



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2007)

Nicely done as always


----------



## john a (Jul 5, 2007)

Very artistic with the salad, you're becoming a gourmet JB.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 6, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Very artistic with the salad, you're becoming a gourmet JB.



The wife done it :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 6, 2007)

Mmmm That tears it...Burgers tonight !


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Only 1 pop in the video? How the heck did you cook all them burgers with just One Pop?

That was a 3 pop cook if I ever did see one.

Great work SIR


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Good job JB!

Well done.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Only 1 pop in the video? How the heck did you cook all them burgers with just One Pop?
> 
> That was a 3 pop cook if I ever did see one.
> 
> Great work SIR



Oh, I am sure he edited out a few.   [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Only 1 pop in the video? How the heck did you cook all them burgers with just One Pop?
> 
> That was a 3 pop cook if I ever did see one.
> 
> Great work SIR



Thanks Mike what parts ya from/at pard. Oh pop total= 12, 12oz- 5.5%


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Thanks Mike what parts ya from/at pard. Oh pop total= 12, 12oz- 5.5%



I'm a Carolina boy that is now in Northern Virginia pretty close to Washington DC Sir. I've only been BBQ'n for about 4 years. I've always done just about all the cooking around here and of course the grilling.

I searched and found a few more of yer videos and one RANT. lol I hope you washed yer mouth out before kissing yer wife with that mouth. It was funny as all heck tho. hahaha

And trust me while ole JB talks I'm paying attention BOY

peace


----------

